# Finding a coach



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Pretty much.
Unless you can get a referral from someone local.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## phencer (Jun 22, 2017)

Interesting. I wish it listed email addresses. Would probably save a few awkward conversations! Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EsteemGrinders (Aug 8, 2015)

Around here a real Compound coach is hard to find recurve is a little easier. That said I would not even think about a USA Archery coach under a level 3 better yet 4. Lots of level two around here that are clueless. My advice is get some local referals from the range.


----------



## phencer (Jun 22, 2017)

I was thinking level 3 or 4. I was passing by Lancaster a few weeks ago and was able to stop in for a lesson from a level 3. Even though it was only a few hours, I learned so much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

They used to post emails but coaches were getting lots of spam and junk emails.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

well here is a referral; the shot doctor 350 national world titles 450 national records..217-482 3670 terry has no USA coaching levels but this guy turns out a load of top shooters imagine that.....


----------

